# Fangfunktion am FU , Sinn bei einer Pumpe ?



## Hesse (20 Mai 2020)

Hallo
Wir haben eine Pumpe nochmals gebaut, die vor 8 Jahren schon 3-mal gebaut wurde und so noch heute laufen.

Den „Kollegen“ gibt es aber nicht mehr, den ich fragen könnte …

  Aufbau:
  Gleicher FU ein Yaskawa V1000 15kw
  Gleiche Parametersatz (von anderer Pumpe ausgelesen)
  SWE 4pol Motor 11KW neu,   früher ein Müllermotor 
Angetrieben wird eine Kolbenpumpe (Plungerpumpe)
  Medium ist Wasser

   Test vor Inbetriebnahme :
  Probelauf ohne Pumpe -- > Motorwelle frei drehend, ohne Last.

  Aktiviert ist im FU :
„Fangfunktion mit Strommessung (b3-24 = 0)“
  Das führt jetzt beim Einschalten „ohne Last“ zu einen lauten „komischen“ Geräusch und einem 
„abrupten Hochlauf“, erst danach folgt die „leise“ Fahrt der programmierten Rampe 

  Steht auch so in der Anleitung 
  Zitat:


> >
> Die Fangfunktion mit Stromerkennung kann bei jedem Motor eingesetzt werden. Bitte beachten Sie, dass es zu einem
> abrupten Hochlauf kommen kann, wenn Sie die Stromerkennung bei relativ geringen Lasten anwenden.
> Bei dieser Methode wird die Motordrehzahl durch Reduzierung der Ausgangsfrequenz und Messen des Stroms ermittelt.
> ...


   Jetzt meine Frage :
  Worin kann hier der Sinn der aktiven Fangfunktion liegen?
  Es ist eine Kolbenpumpe, die kann eigentlich nicht wie ein Windrad angetrieben werden.
  Das Speisewasser kommt von einer kleine Speisewasserpumpe aus einem  drucklosen Vorlagebehälter.

  Die schafft es unmöglich die 15KW Pumpe & Motor anzuschieben.
  Denkbar wäre nur eine nachschieben der Wassermasse beim Abbremsen / Ausschalten.
  Selbst das sollte meiner Meinung nach  aber bei einer Plungerpumpe nicht möglich sein ..
  Danke für eine Anregung 
  Gruß


----------



## Ph3niX (21 Mai 2020)

Wir bauen auch viele Pumpenanlagen, die Fangfunktion sehe ich hier nicht unbedingt als sinnvoll, ich habe die Fangfunktion schon öfter bei Lüftern angewendet, die von sich aus halt lange nachdrehen. Aber bei einer Pumpe sehe ich da keinen Sinn, die ist, sobald die ausgeschaltet wurde innerhalb kürzester Zeit im Stillstand.


----------



## klausbre (19 Juli 2020)

Hallo Hesse,

ich bin leider ein wenig spät mit meiner Antwort: ich hoffe, sie hilft dennoch etwas weiter.

Die Fangfunktion hat nur einen einzigen Sinn: wenn es passieren kann, dass beim Umrichterstart (über S1/S2 oder den Bus) der Antrieb bereits dreht, dann würde -- ohne Fangfunktion -- der Umrichter mit Minimalfrequenz startend auf den laufenden Motor aufgeschaltet werden. Physikalisch würde das einen ordentlichen Ruck geben, weil dann der Antrieb rampenlos auf ca. 1,5Hz heruntergezwungen wird. Pranktisch führt dies i.d.R. zu einem Überstrom- oder Überspannungsfehler am FU.

Dabei sprechen wir hier nicht von einem Neustart bei laufender Bremsrampe, wenn Sie z. Bsp. die Freigabe nur kurz löschen und vor Ablauf der Rampe wieder neu setzen. In diesem Falle kennt der Umrichter die aktuelle Motordrehzahl und setzt dann auch ruckfrei an dieser Stelle wieder ein.

Die Fangfunktion wäre sinnvoll bei:
- Rampenbremsung am FU ist ausgeschaltet, der Umrichter ist am Austrudeln und in diesem Moment erfolgt ein Neustart
-  wichtiger jedoch bei: der Antrieb wird durch äußere Kräfte bewegt und  in diesem Zustand wird der FU freigegeben (denken Sie z. Bsp. an einen  Lüfterantrieb in einem Luftkanal, in dem andere Lüfter bereits laufen,  unseren (aktuell noch abgeschalteten) Antrieb anströmen und zum Drehen  bringen.


----------



## Chräshe (19 Juli 2020)

klausbre schrieb:


> Die Fangfunktion wäre sinnvoll bei:
> - Rampenbremsung am FU ist ausgeschaltet, der Umrichter ist am Austrudeln und in diesem Moment erfolgt ein Neustart
> -  wichtiger jedoch bei: der Antrieb wird durch äußere Kräfte bewegt und  in diesem Zustand wird der FU freigegeben (denken Sie z. Bsp. an einen  Lüfterantrieb in einem Luftkanal, in dem andere Lüfter bereits laufen,  unseren (aktuell noch abgeschalteten) Antrieb anströmen und zum Drehen  bringen.



 Oder bei einer Pumpe mit ordentlicher Förderhöhe und ohne Rückschlagventil. Hier würde der Motor beim Abschalten austrudeln und rückwärts wieder anlaufen, bis das Wasser aus der Leitung ist. Bei 3m bestimmt vernachlässigbar, bei 300m sehr spannend…


----------



## zako (19 Juli 2020)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Oder bei einer Pumpe mit ordentlicher Förderhöhe und ohne Rückschlagventil. Hier würde der Motor beim Abschalten austrudeln und rückwärts wieder anlaufen, bis das Wasser aus der Leitung ist. Bei 3m bestimmt vernachlässigbar, bei 300m sehr spannend…



Na da erinnerst Du mich  ..
Sowas soll je nach Anforderung auch bei Netzausfall funktionieren. Konkret:
- Netzausfall
- Zwischenkreisspannung bricht ein
- pumpen sofort beenden,
- Pumpe reversiert
- Pumpe wieder fangen 
- mit gewünschter (möglichst niedriger) Pumpendrehzahl rückwärts drehen (gerade so, dass das System generatorisch ist (am besten Gleichheit zwischen Eigenverbrauch (Verlustdeckung) und generatorische Leistung der Pumpe, damit man keinen Bremswiderstand braucht)
- bei Netzwiederkehr wieder pumpen

Herausforderungen war da, dass bei diesem Vorgang die Zwischenkreisenergie optimal genutzt wird. Achja, möglichst alles mit freien Bausteinen und Fiunktion im Antrieb (muss ja alles billig bleiben ..)


----------



## Hesse (19 Juli 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten,
  das trieft ja alles meine Einschätzung und somit habe ich alles richtig gemacht.
  Ich habe die Pumpe ohne Fangfunktion ausgeliefert und bis jetzt kamen auch keine Beanstandungen.
  Sie läuft … 

  Gruß und schöne Woche …


----------



## klausbre (20 Juli 2020)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Oder bei einer Pumpe mit ordentlicher Förderhöhe und ohne Rückschlagventil. Hier würde der Motor beim Abschalten austrudeln und rückwärts wieder anlaufen, bis das Wasser aus der Leitung ist. Bei 3m bestimmt vernachlässigbar, bei 300m sehr spannend…



Schöne Anwendung! Allerdings wird hier die Standard-Fungfunktion wohl scheitern, da in diesem Fall sogar die Richtung wechselt. Wenn es sich nur um eine kleine Drehzahl handelt, dann könnte man hier mit der DC-Bremsung beim Start arbeiten. Ansonsten müsste man erst bewusst in die aktuelle Richtung starten und dann reversieren. Könnte aber spannend einzustellen sein.


----------



## zako (20 Juli 2020)

klausbre schrieb:


> Schöne Anwendung! Allerdings wird hier die Standard-Fungfunktion wohl scheitern, da in diesem Fall sogar die Richtung wechselt.


bei dem Hersteller mit dem ich normallerweise arbeite, sucht er automatisch die Richtung. Wenn Du aber die Suchrichtung angeben kannst, dann beginnt er damit und ist dann etwas schneller. 




klausbre schrieb:


> Ansonsten müsste man erst bewusst in die aktuelle Richtung starten und dann reversieren. Könnte aber spannend einzustellen sein.


Ich habe sowas mal bei einer Spindelpresse gehabt. Die beschleunigt nach unten, kurz vor dem Aufprallen werden die Drehmomentgrenzen zugezogen, nach dem Aufprall wird die durch die verbleibende Energie zurückgedreht und der Antrieb muss die wieder fangen und auf die Ausgangsposition fahren. Und das alles ohne Motorgeber (die vertragen die Erschütterungen nicht allzu lange). Und ja es ist eine Herausforderung, gerade das geberlose reversieren durch null. Hier bleibt man aber komplett in Regelung (bei großen Asynchronmotoren mit ein paar hundert kW hat man auch recht lange Ent- und Aufmagnetisierungszeiten, was auf Kosten des Durchsatzes gehen würde). Ich glaube jetzt nicht, dass das bei allzu vielen Herstellern "einstellbar" ist, da sowas eine feldorientierte Regelung bereits in der Grundfunktionalität erstmal können muss.
Mit einem Motorgeber wäre sowas leichter. Wenn man das doch mit ausgeschalteten Antrieb macht, dann hat auch ein Synchronmotor Vorteile.  EMK kann man erfassen (dann kennt der Antrieb auch die Drehzahl und v.a. auch die Kommutierungslage) und eine Aufmagnetisierungszeit spielt keine Rolle. Auch ein Synchronreluktanzmotor hat hier Vorteile, wenn man diesen mit einem Spannungspulsverfahren geberlos fangen kann.


----------



## Plan_B (5 November 2022)

Besser spät als nie:
Kreiselpumpen in Industrieprozessen werden auch gern durch externe Spülprozesse angetrieben.


----------

